# Self-Relax Support Thread



## Lady Esquire (Oct 1, 2007)

Nervous about self-relaxing? Or maybe you simply have a question regarding basing your scalp, adding oils to your relaxer, preventing overlapping, doing a corrective relaxer, relaxing in sections, etc. I compiled relevant self-relaxing links into this one thread. I am by no means an expert, which is why I researched the subject of self-relaxing at nauseam....in order to do it safely, and get best results possible. A lot of the info is repetitive, but each thread adds something informative to the subject of self-relaxing. 



*Who **Invented **Relaxers?*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=156445&highlight=relaxers



*Difference between **Lye and No-Lye** Relaxers*:
_Is Lye or No-Lye Chemical Relaxing Better for Your Hair? by SistaSlick (Associated Content Article)_
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/352470/is_lye_or_nolye_chemical_relaxing_better.html



*LHCF Threads difference between **Lye and No Lye** Relaxers*: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=105301&highlight=sodium+hydroxide
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=144917&highlight=lye
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=146155&highlight=lye
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=104789&highlight=sodium+hydroxide&page=2



*PH Levels** of Relaxers:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=47544&highlight=henna+relaxing
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=134251&highlight=lye



*General Relaxer Tips** from AHBAI (American Health and Beauty Aids Institute):*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=25929&highlight=neutralizer


*Links to** SistaSlick's Articles** on the Associated Content: *
_Getting Ready to Relax? Preparing Your Hair for a Relaxer Chemical Straightening by SistaSlick_
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/278572/getting_ready_to_relax_preparing_your.html
_Guide to Safely Applying Chemical Relaxers by SistaSlick_
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/320975/guide_to_safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html?page=6



*Here's an LHCF thread that also mentions SistaSlick's articles*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=145827&highlight=sistaslick+article



*What to do a week **Before** and week **After **a relaxer*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=153311&highlight=relaxers

*A week **After **a relaxer*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=84682&highlight=self-relax

*Clarifying** week Before relaxer*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=153243&highlight=relaxers

*No Hardcore Protein for 2 Weeks After** Lye Relaxer*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=13648&highlight=neutralizer






*Nice Discussion about Silk, Keratin, Wheat and other Proteins* (in case you want to add to relaxer or prior to relaxer):
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=85360&highlight=silk+amino+acids
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=129534&highlight=silk+amino+acids



*Adding **Protein **to Relaxers (the benefits, the products, the websites):*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=156755&highlight=relaxers



*The Science of Preventing Relaxer Damage by using **Silk *_*by Navsegda *_*(**Adding Silk Amino Acids to hair prior to relaxing)*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=124441&highlight=SAA&page=12



*Adding **Oil **to relaxer:*


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=124834&highlight=silk+amino+acids&page=5


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=85670&highlight=silk+amino+acids&page=2




*Basing prior to Relaxing:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=129173&highlight=self-relax




*Many women relax in **Sections:*


*SouthernGirl gives extremely detailed instructions on how she relaxes in **2 Sections**:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=46135&highlight=self-relax




*LondonDiva, relaxes in sections and has a **photo tutorial** in her fotki: (PM her for PW)*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=138665&highlight=self-relax


*Lonei has a tutorial in her fotki, she does hers in halves also:*
http://journals.fotki.com/lonei3/lonei4/



*Here, Nixx shares her method of relaxing in halves:*


*http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=132633&highlight=relaxing+sections&page=2*



*Arcadian's Method (she uses **Clips **to separate small sections)*: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=130924&highlight=clips 

*Preventing **Overlapping:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=108851&highlight=self-relax&page=2
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=43357&highlight=self-relax
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=97462


*Preventing Scalp Damage*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=179245&page=2

*Rinsing Relaxer** and What to do After:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=135416&page=4


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 1, 2007)

*Relaxing Processing Time: When Does It Actually Start?*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=235405

*Corrective **Relaxers*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=122927&highlight=corrective
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=150725&highlight=corrective


*Texlaxers (Relaxers that are not bone straight, with some texture left)*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=131009&highlight=texlax

*Henna and Relaxers:*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=96623&highlight=henna+relaxer
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=106232&highlight=henna+relaxing&page=2

*Ceramide Technology (interesting read):*
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=131270&highlight=silk+amino+acids

*If after reading all of this you decide self-relaxing is not for you, Balisi, our resident Licensed Professional Cosmetologist wrote a great thread on how to make your relaxing experience at a **Salon **more successful*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=99985&highlight=relaxers

*SistaSlick also wrote an Associated Content article about **Stylist Etiquette*:
_A 10-Step Pre-Relaxer Checklist for Black Women and Their Stylist by SistaSlick_
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/278594/a_10step_prerelaxer_checklist_for_black.html


----------



## wheezy807 (Oct 1, 2007)

Ummm.......LadyEsquire:blowkiss:. THANKS YOU so much!!! Great info!! I promise myself i'm gonna learn how to self relax next year.


----------



## Zawaj (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow awesome post!


----------



## Creatividual (Oct 1, 2007)

THis is EXCELLENT! I'm mos def going to save this link. Thank you for putting this helpful resource together. I too want to get to the point where I feel more comfortable doing my own relaxers.


----------



## Katt73 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you!  This definitely needs to be made into a sticky!


----------



## sareca (Oct 1, 2007)

Great idea  especially since I'm planning to increase my relaxer from 1 to 3 or 4 per year.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you!!!! This is GREAT


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for doing this for us! I'm about to self relax tomorrow and this will be a BIG help! I'm sure it took a minute for you to compile all these links.


----------



## growingbrown (Oct 1, 2007)

I love this thread. This thread answered my question I was looking for, which is what to do the next wash after a relaxer.

Thanks!


----------



## betty-boo (Oct 1, 2007)

This is excellent!!! I like the stuff on the ph of different relaxers too! Thanks so much! This should be a sticky


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Oct 1, 2007)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  I will be self relaxing for the first time in November.  This is great that all of these threads are in one!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi ladies! Glad you like the thread!  
Hopefully this info will help us DIYers looking fabulous all the time!!!


----------



## favorc (Oct 1, 2007)

that was sooo sweet of u to do this. Thank you.


----------



## PittiPat (Oct 3, 2007)

OMG!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy Smoke, LadyEsq. !  When I looked at this post, I thought it was my Westlaw research on the screen!  Good job!


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 5, 2007)

Lady, you are the best!! I have this thread subscribed for future reference.

Just bumping this up for Energee!


----------



## Energee (Oct 5, 2007)

This is a wonderful thread. Thanks LadyEsquire and Nixx!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Oct 5, 2007)

Bless ur heart this is Wonderful  Ive only self relaxed twice and i still need as much help as i cant get .. now i dont have to search all over the place


----------



## Energee (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm up late tonight...our little one isn't feeling well. My husband did first shift..now it's my turn. He has  a little belly ache but he's being so sweet about it....trying to be a strong boy....

Anyway, I'm able to read through all of this now..while I am up...I'm taking notes..and printing some info out....


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok why am I just seeing this after 3 months of stretching and I finally just relax and come to the hair board after Im done to see a wealth of info on relaxing! Darn DH playing Guild Wars and hogging the computer!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks you so much for compiling this info in one place, I could not bookmark this FAST enough!


----------



## lennet93 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you SO much for posting this! This is exactly what I needed. I'm seriously considering self relaxing and I need all the info that I can get.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 6, 2007)

Subscribing now...


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Energee (Oct 6, 2007)

This REALLY needs to be a sticky! 'Ohhhhhhh Modsssssss!!'


----------



## thegirltolove (Oct 11, 2007)

See this is why I love you. I thank you so much for compiling this list for us. When I get more time, I will be looking through all of these threads. THANK YOU SO MUCH LADY!!!!!


----------



## Allandra (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish I could still self relax.  I have a good stylist, but I still wouldn't mind being able to do it myself.


----------



## loved (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks so much for taking the time to do this!

I started coming to this board on a regular basis after I had such bad results w/ my May relaxer. I was able to do a better job last month because of the tips from this board. Pics of the May and Sept. relaxers are in my fotki.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 13, 2007)

Girl i can't thank you enough for compiling all of this in one thread.  I'm about to relax my hair & i also need to do a corrective and everything i was questioning is in here.

thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 13, 2007)

You're quite welcome guys!


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Oct 15, 2007)

That was really nice of you to put this together. I just have to ask, where can I find out about the different strengths of relaxers. Like mild, regular, or super. Is there a thread that talks about how to figure out which one is best for you hair?


----------



## silverlotus (Nov 1, 2007)

..........


----------



## LJewel (Nov 2, 2007)

This post came right on time! I am scheduled to relax tonight - my last relaxer was July 28, 2007.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Amarech (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow Thank you for this sticky!!! I'll be consulting and studying it for the next week. I'll be giving myself a touch up in a week so this is very invaluable information........


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you!  Organized and informative.


----------



## 2grlsandme (Jan 16, 2008)

growingbrown said:


> I love this thread. This thread answered my question I was looking for, which is what to do the next wash after a relaxer.
> 
> Thanks!


 
This is my question too!!erplexed  I havent relaxed in so long ...now that I've done it I don't know what to do.  How long do I have to wait to start co washing again?  I just relaxed yesterday.  Should I DC again ith just moisturizing cond. or what?  Someone HELP!!!!


----------



## aquariangirl (Jan 22, 2008)

THANKS LADY ESQUIRE!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the type or strength of the relaxer you use depends not on your hair texture (4a, 4z, 3b)  but the density or thickness of your strands, very fine hair, whether it be nappy or straight would need a mild. Medium thickness strands would need a normal and super thick strands would need a super. To determine thickness of hair strands compare to thread, normal is the same as thread.  Thick is larger than thread and fine would be thinner than thread.  Most AA have fine hair, just a lot of it, HTH.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 23, 2008)

2grlsandme said:


> This is my question too!!erplexed I havent relaxed in so long ...now that I've done it I don't know what to do. How long do I have to wait to start co washing again? I just relaxed yesterday. Should I DC again ith just moisturizing cond. or what? Someone HELP!!!!


 
This question is apart of the thread. 
I cut and pasted it for you. I hope it answers some of your questions. 

*What to do a week Before and week After a relaxer*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=153311&highlight=relaxers

*A week **After **a relaxer*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=84682&highlight=self-relax

*Clarifying** week Before relaxer*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=153243&highlight=relaxers

*No Hardcore Protein for 2 Weeks After** Lye Relaxer*:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=13648&highlight=neutralizer


----------



## Aussie (Jan 25, 2008)

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy LHCF!!! havent been here in a while.... i was jus checkin on some of u. alot of improvement since the last time i visited in October. but on a hair note... i jus self relaxed my hair 2 weeks ago and i am sohappy with the results... im transitionin to texlaxed and my hair is gettin fuller already. will have pix up realllllll soon.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 25, 2008)

Aussie said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy LHCF!!! havent been here in a while.... i was jus checkin on some of u. alot of improvement since the last time i visited in October. but on a hair note... i jus self relaxed my hair 2 weeks ago and i am sohappy with the results... im transitionin to texlaxed and my hair is gettin fuller already. will have pix up realllllll soon.


 
Heyyyyyyy Aussie! Glad you had a positive self-relaxing experience.  Great feeling to be able to do this yourself, huh?  Fuller hair?! Now, that's what's up! 

You look so pretty in your siggy.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 26, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> Heyyyyyyy Aussie! Glad you had a positive self-relaxing experience. Great feeling to be able to do this yourself, huh? Fuller hair?! Now, that's what's up!
> 
> You look so pretty in your siggy.


 

thank u!!! i want my hair length to stop where ur longest strand is on ur back... thas is when i think ill stop stressin my hair to grow.


----------



## Mynne (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone use the *Jherri Redding 'One and Only' relaxer*?  I like it a lot.  It is available at Sally's and online at Folica.  www.Folica.com  I use the color treated formula (black box with green writing)

Has anyone used the *Rusk 3 relaxer*?

I think the Jherri Redding One and Only, and the Rusk 3 are very similar?  Do you or have you used them?  Do you like them?

For me, they make my hair straighter, but not stick straight, and the effects last a long time.  I've also noted that if I leave it in, for no longer than 10 minutes and shampoo/condition it out with a 2in1 like L'oreal 5x stronger 2in1 daily, my hair stays strong and they really work well.  What do you think.  I really like them and think they are excellent!


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 18, 2008)

The first time I self relaxed my hair came out very underprocessed but I'm sure it's because I didn't smooth enough and I missed some sections. 

I'm confident that next time I can do it properly.  I plan on using an application brush and then smooth with the back of a rattail comb. 

I'll tell you guys how it comes out!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 18, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> The first time I self relaxed my hair came out very underprocessed but I'm sure it's because I didn't smooth enough and I missed some sections.
> 
> I'm confident that next time I can do it properly. I plan on using an application brush and then smooth with the back of a rattail comb.
> 
> I'll tell you guys how it comes out!


 
Let us know how it comes out. It takes practice, but once you get it, it is so worth it. Good Luck.


----------



## froggie08 (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks so much for this thread. I just relaxed my hair today for the first since being a LHCF member...I am so excited. I read and re-read this thread so many times this past week it's sad. SistaSlick your articles were so informative. Again thanks so much:blowkiss:


----------



## Xavier (Feb 25, 2008)

Great Thread!!!!!!!!!
I am going to attempt self relaxing one more time before I call it quits and go to the salon. I think I am going to try Lonie's half and half method because my hair is so thick and course which makes it hard for me to work fast.


----------



## hottopic (Mar 8, 2008)

HI Mods.... this website is down:


LondonDiva, relaxes in sections and has a photo tutorial in her fotki: (PM her for PW)
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=138665&highlight=self-relax


----------



## msniq (Apr 6, 2008)

How long after you relax do you wait to shampoo?   I was going to relax today and I have an appointment with my stylist on Friday for a cut.  
Should I just wait until then or do it today and let him wash it then? 

thanks


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2008)

Great post, love all the links in this one. Makes it easy to access needed information when it's time to relax my hair. Thanks.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 7, 2008)

msniq said:


> How long after you relax do you wait to shampoo? I was going to relax today and I have an appointment with my stylist on Friday for a cut.
> Should I just wait until then or do it today and let him wash it then?
> 
> thanks


 
Are you referring to a neutralizing shampoo? If so, immediately after rinsing the relaxer out.  Or after your quick protein, and then neutralize.

If you're referring to your next regular shampoo, a few days later is fine. I like to use a neutralizer and a regular moisturizing shampoo the day of the relaxer and the day of my next wash.


----------



## lurkersincejan (Apr 21, 2008)

Im am going to relax my hair next week, on my next wash day. I am due for a wash tomorrow so i'll will be using my aphogee treatment for damaged hair tomorrow.I wanted to know i know some of you have mentioned doing the mid protein treatment but i dont have the 2 min repair, (i dont plan on buying any other products for a couple weeks) can I use my NTM conditoner instead or would it just be pointless? If I have anymore I'll do a clarifying wash tomorrow, i just wanted to know about the conditioner, would it help at all or should I just got straight for the neutralizing shampoo. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 21, 2008)

lurkersincejan said:


> Im am going to relax my hair next week, on my next wash day. I am due for a wash tomorrow so i'll will be using my aphogee treatment for damaged hair tomorrow.I wanted to know i know some of you have mentioned doing the mid protein treatment but i dont have the 2 min repair, (i dont plan on buying any other products for a couple weeks) can I use my NTM conditoner instead or would it just be pointless? If I have anymore I'll do a clarifying wash tomorrow, i just wanted to know about the conditioner, would it help at all or should I just got straight for the neutralizing shampoo. Thanks in advance!


 

The mid-protein treatment is optional. If you choose to do it, use a mild protein conditioning treatment.  In SistaSlick's article, http://www.associatedcontent.com/ar...safely_applying_chemical_relaxers.html?page=3 , she suggests the following: 
* Aphogee 2 Min Keratin,
* Motions CPR,
* ORS Replenishing Pacs.

To answer your question better, I am not sure if the NTM you are inquiring about is a mild protein.  If it is, then go for it.  If not, then try to pick up (at the very least) the ORS Rep Pacs, which are only about a buck or two at any BSS, pharmacy, or even at some grocery stores. 

If you have no mild protein conditioners around, then remember, this step is optional.  You can always do it next relaxer.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice suggestion thanks


----------



## MisTatim (May 26, 2008)

After some research i have figured out the problem w/ my hair is it's over processed - to the extreme. There is a problem when the hair stylists just leaves it in till it burns. 

So I stretched to 3 months and applied my own. I took the clip advice and was pleased. It actually made it a helluva lot easier to apply. I went thru it w/ a wide tooth comb. I didn't remove the clips till i was ready to rinse. 

 I'm hoping to become so efficient I will be able to go faster I think it too me 30-35 min which is too much. I used Profective because it was premeasured and came w/ a pre and post conditioner. I also put porosity control on my already permed hair and applied vaseline to my scalp. I'd like to shorten my time to 20-25 min total because i want to UNDERprocess my hair. I'd like to leave some of the thickness. After the relaxer I applied Aphogee leave in conditioner and Profective leave in conditioner, oiled my scalp with hot six oil, hard rollered my hair and let it air dry. 

i'm very pleased with the results and hope to see gain and healthier hair by fall. I will use megatek shampoo, leave in and reconstructor for in between maint. And since my air dry roller set came out so nice, I will not bother with heat on my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2008)

Okay ladies I just did my own relaxer on Monday past and I thought I'd post up the pic of what it looked like. Here it is:







My niece just complimented me on what a good job I did, YIPPEE!!!!


----------



## Rapunzel2B (Jun 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay ladies I just did my own relaxer on Monday past and I thought I'd post up the pic of what it looked like. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aggie,

This is beautiful, healthy and shiny.  You did a wonderful job.  I am self relaxing tomorrow and seeing this really makes me excited.  I love watching your wonderful progress.


----------



## plastic (Jun 15, 2008)

Aggie what was your self relaxing method ? Your hair looks good as usual


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2008)

Rapunzel2B said:


> Aggie,
> 
> This is beautiful, healthy and shiny. You did a wonderful job. I am self relaxing tomorrow and seeing this really makes me excited. I love watching your wonderful progress.


 
Thanks honey. Good luck on your relaxer efforts tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 15, 2008)

plastic said:


> Aggie what was your self relaxing method ? Your hair looks good as usual


 
I parted my hair in four squares and pinned down each one. Then I relaxed one square at a time and pinned it down, then moved on to the next one. I always start at the top-center and work my way down the back. Once the 2 squares at the back are completed then I move to the front and repeat the same. I do not do any of my edges until last as it burns much too quickly. 

I would then pull the relaxer through the new growth area 'only' with a rat tail comb for about a  minute or two. I leave it on for the required time and wash out. I texlaxed my hair for 6 months and my hair didn't like it and I didn't like dealing with the different textures so I'm back to relaxing my hair fully and of course I did a corrective relaxer. I'm loving it this way.

By the way, I relax my hair using Sistaslick's articles on associatedcontents.com. I used Mizani regular lye relaxer and I think I want to switch to Mizani Butter Blend next time because of the fine nature of my hair strand. I understand it to be gentler on fine hair.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 15, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I parted my hair in four squares and pinned down each one. Then I relaxed one square at a time and pinned it down, then moved on to the next one. I always start at the top-center and work my way down the back. Once the 2 squares at the back are completed then I move to the front and repeat the same. I do not do any of my edges until last as it burns much too quickly.
> 
> I would then pull the relaxer through the new growth area 'only' with a rat tail comb for about a  minute or two. I leave it on for the required time and wash out. I texlaxed my hair for 6 months and my hair didn't like it and I didn't like dealing with the different textures so I'm back to relaxing my hair fully and of course I did a corrective relaxer. I'm loving it this way.
> 
> By the way, I relax my hair using Sistaslick's articles on associatedcontents.com. I used Mizani regular lye relaxer and *I think I want to switch to Mizani Butter Blend next time because of the fine nature of my hair strand. I understand it to be gentler on fine hair.*



Aggie, is the Mizani Butter Blend still effective for thick, coarse 4b hair?  For texlaxing?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 16, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Aggie, is the Mizani Butter Blend still effective for thick, coarse 4b hair? For texlaxing?


 
I think this is the perfect relaxer if you want texlaxed hair. I want it for my fine hair which I don't want to be bone straight. The Mizani regular lye relaxer has my hair a little straighter than I actually want it to be so that the reason for wanting to change over to the Mizani Butter Blend relaxer system. I haven't used it yet but the results gotten by a few other ladies with fine hair has been really great.

I'm so sorry but I'm not quite sure how this will act on coarse hair.


----------



## plastic (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks Aggie


----------



## miami74 (Jun 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I think this is the perfect relaxer if you want texlaxed hair. I want it for my fine hair which I don't want to be bone straight. The Mizani regular lye relaxer has my hair a little straighter than I actually want it to be so that the reason for wanting to change over to the Mizani Butter Blend relaxer system. I haven't used it yet but the results gotten by a few other ladies with fine hair has been really great.
> 
> I'm so sorry but I'm not quite sure how this will act on coarse hair.



 Thanks Aggie.  I am considering trying this relaxer when I self relax for my next touchup.  It will be my first time self relaxing and switching from a no lye to a lye relaxer.  I am torn between getting the mild/fine  and the regular Mizani Butter Blend for my texlax.  My scalp is super sensitive and my hair is very coarse, but I'm looking to underprocess any way.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Thanks Aggie. I am considering trying this relaxer when I self relax for my next touchup. It will be my first time self relaxing and switching from a no lye to a lye relaxer. I am torn between getting the mild/fine and the regular Mizani Butter Blend for my texlax. My scalp is super sensitive and my hair is very coarse, but I'm looking to underprocess any way.


 
Miami, I really believe the mild will be too mild for coarse hair. I really feel that the regular strength would be suitable for texlaxing coarse hair.


----------



## miami74 (Jun 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Miami, I really believe the mild will be too mild for coarse hair. I really feel that the regular strength would be suitable for texlaxing coarse hair.


 
Yeah, I was beginning to think so too.  I am going to purchase the regular strength.  Thanks.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Okay I'm strongly thinking about relaxing again so with that said I have a question: is Mizani's butter blend relaxer a lye or no lye? It say's its a sodium hydroxide.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> Okay I'm strongly thinking about relaxing again so with that said I have a question: is Mizani's butter blend relaxer a lye or no lye? It say's its a sodium hydroxide.


 
It's a lye relaxer. I will be using this when I relax again. Some of the ladies who have used it says that it's a pretty mild relaxer so that means that I will be using the mizani regular strength butter blend relaxer to get a straight look. I believe the mild gives more of textured look. I want my hair straight but not bone straight and I think the regular strength is perfect for that.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> It's a lye relaxer. I will be using this when I relax again. Some of the ladies who have used it says that it's a pretty mild relaxer so that means that I will be using the mizani regular strength butter blend relaxer to get a straight look. I believe the mild gives more of textured look. I want my hair straight but not bone straight and I think the regular strength is perfect for that.


 
thx aggie, im opting for this too...i'm looking at some of it's other products lik the moisturefuse co as well. i'm so looking forward to relax again. 
btw i'll be back to dc'n again soon. i've just been so tired lately, girl i'll eat and the next thing i know i'm out for the count....lol


----------



## miami74 (Jun 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> It's a lye relaxer. I will be using this when I relax again. Some of the ladies who have used it says that it's a pretty mild relaxer so that means that I will be using the mizani regular strength butter blend relaxer to get a straight look. I believe the mild gives more of textured look. I want my hair straight but not bone straight and I think the regular strength is perfect for that.



Aggie, what site do you go to when you purchase your mizani products?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2008)

miami74 said:


> Aggie, what site do you go to when you purchase your mizani products?


 
They can be purchased on www.sleekhair.com however, I get them here in the Bahamas from one of my girlfriends who owns a BSS store and they are about the same price as online.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2008)

DivaD04 said:


> thx aggie, im opting for this too...i'm looking at some of it's other products lik the moisturefuse co as well. i'm so looking forward to relax again.
> *btw i'll be back to dc'n again soon.* i've just been so tired lately, girl i'll eat and the next thing i know i'm out for the count....lol


 
Whenever you're ready to start DCing again, you know where to find us, just don't take too long. Don't want to stunt your progress, now do you?


----------



## DivaD04 (Jun 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Whenever you're ready to start DCing again, you know where to find us, just don't take too long. Don't want to stunt your progress, now do you?


 
no ma'am! in 4 day's i'm going to buy my relaxer and when it comes that'll be my start up again. i need some dc medicine anyway.


----------



## Latomian (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie! I just have to say that I LOVE this forum and it has given me a sense of freedom about taking care of my own hair that I've never felt. I'm about to self-relax (after years of going to the salon just to see no forward progress) because for over a year, my stylist has been overlapping with the relaxer and told me it was ok. I know better now. My stylist before that made my hair groooowww...until she started losing business and mixing relaxers!!! It fell out so much...
I am going to start a fotki and use better products (my hair really never got protein...and I don't drink water enough). You guys are awesome.


----------



## Islandgurrl (Jul 20, 2008)

I just wanted to say I permed my hair myself for the first time in months.  I followed the advice some of the ladies gave.  My hair came out PURRRRRRFECT!! .  I am very pleased and will try my best to perm my hair on my own in future.  This forum is a serious hair saver.  I've learned so much from this forum.  ~Thanks ladies.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 21, 2008)

subbing......


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 22, 2008)

I am going to teach myself to "self-relax"....how hard can it be? I am an Affirm user and I am getting ready to get the items that I will need.

Please confirm if I have all the "required" products for
a successful relaxer. 


Affirm Conditioning Cream Relaxer
Affirm Normalizing Shampoo
Affirm Positive Link Conditioner
Affirm Gentle Assurance
Affirm Liquid Activator

?Affirm 5 & One Reconstructor - Do I really need this?  I already have Joico KPak, and Nexxus Keraphix, I also have Nexxus Aloxxi that I can use a week after the relaxer....
Relaxer brush
RubberGloves

I am getting from here: http://www.irbysbeautysupply.com/Affirm.html


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 23, 2008)

Anybody home?

I also need to know the cream to activator ratio for mixing the relaxer.....

Thanks Ladies....


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> I am going to teach myself to "self-relax"....how hard can it be? I am an Affirm user and I am getting ready to get the items that I will need.
> 
> Please confirm if I have all the "required" products for
> a successful relaxer.
> ...


 


PuffyBrown said:


> Anybody home?
> 
> I also need to know the cream to activator ratio for mixing the relaxer.....
> 
> Thanks Ladies....


 
Puffy I don't use no-lye relaxers so I couldn't exactly help you out too much on this. I do however know that the relaxer comes with enough activator for you to use the whole bottle of it in it. So there should not be any measuring involved and even if there is, your relaxer should have come with some kind of instruction manual. You just throw in the entire activator content into the relaxer and mix until  very smooth. 

I use lye relaxer which is wayyyy better for my hair that no-lye. No-lye sucks the moisture right out of my hair like a vacuum and leave it extremely dry and brittle. Then it broke and snapped constantly and finally I had to do a research on why my hair was looking so dull and lifeless, and voila, the culprit was the no-lye relaxers. Now my hair is so happy I switched to Lye relaxers. It's no longer dry, brittle, breaking and dull.

I currently use Design Essential Lye relaxer but when my 4lb tub is finished, I will be switching to Mizani Butter Blend regular strength relaxer and I can't wait. I really like the Design Essential but I can't seem to find it anymore. Mizani BB here I come.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh by the way, Don't tell anyone but I don't use a glove to apply my relaxer anymore, too cumbersome for me, Shhhhh!!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 23, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oh by the way, Don't tell anyone but I don't use a glove to apply my relaxer anymore, too cumbersome for me, Shhhhh!!


 
You're so funny.
So I can just completly mix the 4lb tub and then just take some out to relax and just keep the rest in a cool place...I guess...erplexed

Thanks Aggie!



Aggie said:


> Puffy I don't use no-lye relaxers so I couldn't exactly help you out too much on this. I do however know that the relaxer comes with enough activator for you to use the whole bottle of it in it. So there should not be any measuring involved and even if there is, your relaxer should have come with some kind of instruction manual. You just throw in the entire activator content into the relaxer and mix until very smooth.
> 
> I use lye relaxer which is wayyyy better for my hair that no-lye. No-lye sucks the moisture right out of my hair like a vacuum and leave it extremely dry and brittle. Then it broke and snapped constantly and finally I had to do a research on why my hair was looking so dull and lifeless, and voila, the culprit was the no-lye relaxers. Now my hair is so happy I switched to Lye relaxers. It's no longer dry, brittle, breaking and dull.
> 
> I currently use Design Essential Lye relaxer but when my 4lb tub is finished, I will be switching to Mizani Butter Blend regular strength relaxer and I can't wait. I really like the Design Essential but I can't seem to find it anymore. Mizani BB here I come.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> You're so funny.
> So I can just completly mix the 4lb tub and then just take some out to relax and just keep the rest in a cool place...I guess...erplexed
> 
> Thanks Aggie!


 
Oh no no no no no. You can't mix an entire 4lb tub of relaxer with activator. It will not last more than a day even if left in the refridgerator. Does the relaxer come with instructions? Usually a 4 lb tub of relaxer is a LYE relaxer and does not need any activators. I am not sure what you actaully have so if you can post some pics (very close-up shots) of the relaxer container and entire set (ASAP) so I can see what it is you are using, that would help me to understand what you are using, okay?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a newbie at this.....so I have no idea.
At the website everything is separated and you buy all of it individually. I know that when I went to my stylist that she actually mixed the product and it had to sit for awhile before it is put into your hair. That's why I was askin....I'll do some research and see what is on the website. 

I pretty much selected everything that they sold so that I can be sure I have everything. I am not going to get the reconstructor because I think the reconstructors that I have will do the same thing. But I am getting everything else.







Aggie said:


> Oh no no no no no. You can't mix an entire 4lb tub of relaxer with activator. It will not last more than a day even if left in the refridgerator. Does the relaxer come with instructions? Usually a 4 lb tub of relaxer is a LYE relaxer and does not need any activators. I am not sure what you actaully have so if you can post some pics (very close-up shots) of the relaxer container and entire set (ASAP) so I can see what it is you are using, that would help me to understand what you are using, okay?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 24, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> I'm a newbie at this.....so I have no idea.
> At the website everything is separated and you buy all of it individually. I know that when I went to my stylist that she actually mixed the product and it had to sit for awhile before it is put into your hair. That's why I was askin....I'll do some research and see what is on the website.
> 
> I pretty much selected everything that they sold so that I can be sure I have everything. I am not going to get the reconstructor because I think the reconstructors that I have will do the same thing. But I am getting everything else.


 
In any case, make sure to read all the instructions carefully before mixing anything, okay?


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 23, 2008)

posting to subscribe 


great thread ladies!


----------



## Extremus (Oct 24, 2008)

I think I'm going to self-relax for the first time tomorrow! 

Feeling real bold


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> I think I'm going to self-relax for the first time tomorrow!
> 
> Feeling real bold


 
Good luck sweetie, you can do it. Let us know how it turned out okay?


----------



## Extremus (Oct 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Good luck sweetie, you can do it. Let us know how it turned out okay?



Definitely! And thanks! 

Hope I can put a end to the over-processing, non-protecting previous relaxed hair, barely neutralizing, gas wasting stylist of mine


----------



## Extremus (Oct 29, 2008)

I did it! I did it! I did it!  I've relaxed hair before, but never my own, so I know somewhat of how to relax hair.

on the *left is the stylist* and *the right is my results*


much thicker when I did it  





not as silky as the stylist results and underprocessed some, but I'm okay with it 






the front took well 



.
I didn't use my usual Silk elements-lye instead I tried Revlon realistic lye
I thought I did good, I'm happy with the results


----------



## GodsGrace (Oct 29, 2008)

EWilliams looks like you did a fantastic job, I hope to self-relax in December for the first time with Silk Elements Lye. Your hair looks great, good job!


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 29, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> I did it! I did it! I did it!
> 
> on the *left is the stylist* and *the right is my results*
> 
> ...


 
You did a great job.  You will just keep getting better.  The first few times I self relaxed I had lots of underprocessed parts- but I was determined, and kept on tweaking my technique until I got better.

Why didn't you use silk elements?  You were one of the main reasons why I decided to try SE.


----------



## Extremus (Oct 29, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> You did a great job.  You will just keep getting better.  The first few times I self relaxed I had lots of underprocessed parts- but I was determined, and kept on tweaking my technique until I got better.
> 
> *Why didn't you use silk elements?*  You were one of the main reasons why I decided to try SE.



Being a PJ


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 29, 2008)

E your hair looks FANTASTIC! Do you think you are going to continue to use the Revlon or go back to SE?


----------



## Extremus (Oct 29, 2008)

tishee said:


> E your hair looks FANTASTIC! *Do you think you are going to continue to use the Revlon* or go back to SE?




Thank you 

*bolded*: Oh noooo! It was pretty drying and it was taking forever to "process/straighten". I was working pretty fast, and I smoothed the crown/back about 3x, it still came out unprocessed. 

I think I'll go back to SE, since I know it works well and I'm broke. Can't be a PJ right now


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 29, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> Thank you
> 
> *bolded*: Oh noooo! It was pretty drying and it was taking forever to "process/straighten". I was working pretty fast, and I smoothed the crown/back about 3x, it still came out unprocessed.
> 
> *I think I'll go back to SE, since I know it works well and I'm broke. Can't be a PJ right now *



I hear ya.....I am going to buy a jar since it is on sell at Sally's this month and put it up for my corrective in December.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> I did it! I did it! I did it!  I've relaxed hair before, but never my own, so I know somewhat of how to relax hair.
> 
> on the *left is the stylist* and *the right is my results*
> 
> ...


 

See? I told you, you could do it. Congratulations on your successful self-relaxing.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 30, 2008)

E! Get 'em gurl! You did a great job! IMO your results look better than the "professional" results!


----------



## Extremus (Oct 30, 2008)

Healthb4Length said:


> E! Get 'em gurl! You did a great job! IMO your results look better than the "professional" results!



Wow! Are you serious? Thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm exactly 10.5 weeks post my last relaxer today and my hair really does look like a ham so I will relax my hair this afternoon. I have both regular strength Design Essentials and mild strength Mizani Butter Blend. I think I'll use the Mizani BB becasue I don't really want a bone straight look just yet, but when I relax in December for Christmas, that's when I want that bone straight look. I really wanted to stretch another 7 weeks but my hair is breaking at the demarcation line and certainly not worth it.

Wish me luck girls.


----------



## SelfStyled (Oct 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I'm exactly 10.5 weeks post my last relaxer today and my hair really does look like a ham so I will relax my hair this afternoon. I have both regular strength Design Essentials and mild strength Mizani Butter Blend. I think I'll use the Mizani BB becasue I don't really want a bone straight look just yet, but when I relax in December for Christmas, that's when I want that bone straight look. I really wanted to stretch another 7 weeks but my hair is breaking at the demarcation line and certainly not worth it.
> 
> Wish me luck girls.


 

Good luck Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Good luck Aggie


 
Thanks for the encouragement honey, but I was too tired to got through with my relaxer yesterday and today I came home wayyy too late to do it, now I think I might as well wait until my 12 weeks as I am almost there anyway. So another 10 days to go before I relax.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I am going to try to self relax again. Sigh. I think my stylist overprocessed me. I've had this happen to me before and right now I'm just tired of stylists, I feel if I keep leaving my hair in their hands, it will never be healthy let alone long. 

I self relaxed before and my hair came out very underprocessed but I also didnt apply enough relaxer and I didnt make the parts small enough.  I'm really discouraged because I can even do a decent rollerset, or flat iron my hair. I'm very challenged when it comes to styling plus I think I have hard water. Everytime I wash my hair as home it always comes out very brittle, even if I DC, clarify, airdry or sit under the dryer. I dont know what to do yall.

I need to make a decision fast cause my new growth is already getting pretty thick.


----------



## cocoaluv (Nov 4, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> I think I am going to try to self relax again. Sigh. I think my stylist overprocessed me. I've had this happen to me before and right now I'm just tired of stylists, I feel if I keep leaving my hair in their hands, it will never be healthy let alone long.
> 
> I self relaxed before and my hair came out very underprocessed but I also didnt apply enough relaxer and I didnt make the parts small enough. I'm really discouraged because I can even do a decent rollerset, or flat iron my hair. I'm very challenged when it comes to styling plus I think I have hard water. Everytime I wash my hair as home it always comes out very brittle, even if I DC, clarify, airdry or sit under the dryer. I dont know what to do yall.
> 
> I need to make a decision fast cause my new growth is already getting pretty thick.


 

If you do this I can be there for moral support!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 20, 2008)

i have come to the realization that my hair responds better to the half & half method.
the last 2 applications were underprocessed.   

i need a corrective, in another month or so, making that my 3rd relaxer this year...not bad.  everytime i underprocess, the hair gets more difficult to manage.  so this time, i will permanently return to the half & half, which was my most successful self-application to date.


----------



## sheba1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Good for you, LadyEsquire! Your hair is BEAUTIFULLLL.

I would like to request relaxer advice from whomever wants to give it. I have a head full of beautiful natural afro puff! And I wanna relax it! I haven't had a relaxer in over 10 years!  I'd love to know what my length would have been if I'd been taking care of it all this time. Wow, I can only imagine. I got sick of my natural tresses about 2 and half years ago and completely buzzed it. You all should have seen it; I was wearing these thin micros; and I was tired of hiding my hair, and I didn't know what to do with it all. I just picked up each braid and cut it right at the base. I put some gel in it and went to a cook out!

Anyhow, after LHCF, I can see that I can have healthy, long, relaxed locs. I see now that I only went natural out of fear and disgust for my 4a fine strands. Well, bump all that! I'm ready to relax again, and this time my hair care regimen will nurture health, length and beauty. 

My issue is I absolutely abhor stylists. I don't feel that I've ever had a stylist that listened to my wants or desires; or cared about my hair's needs, either. I've never been to the same stylist more than once. It would seem that my best bet is to take complete control of my own hair care journey. But back to this natural puff, I've got here! I would feel completely able to self relax my new growth, but my virgin head?! What do you guys think? Self relax from jump using all the info in these boards? Or let a pro do the honors for this first one? I'd really like to know what you think.

My fears are legion! Will I chose the right relaxer? I'm going to use lye but that only makes me even more frightened. What if I over process?! What if I under process?? What if, with that very first relaxer, even if I do everything right, I end up with that same limp fine hair that I had way back when, even though I have a beautiful thick (appearing, anyway) head of natural curls? It's scary... and frustrating, because I want to see my hair hang. It's between my shoulder blades, stretched, and it will be a true thing of beauty if I could just decide... erplexed

All responses are welcome.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 22, 2008)

MY SECOND TIME SELF RELAXING

This time I didnt try to relax my whole head at once. I did the half and half method. But I relaxed half my hair one day and the other half 4 days later. Dont laugh I tried doing the London Divas half and half method but I just didnt trust myself to not get the other section wet.

Overall my hair came out much straighter than the first time. So I will say doing it in halves especially if you are a beginner is a good way to go. 

Another thing that helped was parting and separating my hair prior to applying the relaxer. This saved me time parting my hair during the application process. I separated the parts by making twists to each section. It was tedious but worth it.

Some parts came out a little underprocessed but its not so bad to the point where I need to get a corrective as soon as possible and I think that was because I didnt smooth enough. Overall I'll give myself a B for my second time.

Oh and applying enough relaxer definitely helped my hair come out straighter.

I think each time I do it my results will get better and better.

For once in my life, I finally feel in control of my hair.


----------



## Extremus (Nov 23, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> MY SECOND TIME SELF RELAXING
> 
> This time I didnt try to relax my whole head at once. *I did the half and half method. But I relaxed half my hair one day and the other half 4 days later. Dont laugh* *I tried doing the London Divas half and half method but I just didnt trust myself to not get the other section wet*.



 I think I may try this way. I'm scared I'll get my hair wet too if, I do it LondonDiva's way.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't see londondiva's tutorial
Anyhoo,on average,*how many inches of ng are you ladies working with*?

I am due to relax in at the end of December,so my hair will be purty for my b-day in Jan.,but i think i wanna go ahead and stretch until Feb

My last relaxer was on Aug. 1 08.


The last time i stretched for more than four months i was SEVERELY underprocessed
The relaxer didn't take at all,and i blame it on working with more hair than i anticipated,as well as adding too much oil to the relaxer.

This time around,i wanna be all the way ready!


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 26, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Anyhoo,on average,*how many inches of ng are you ladies working with*?



Honestly I only grow 1/4 inch a month (so about 3/4 inch when I relax) BUT my new growth comes in VERY thick to the point where I cant see my scalp if I part my hair. every stylist ive been too complaints about the thickness of my ng.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Nov 26, 2008)

Funny Story: I thought about self-relaxing my hair last night, for the first time in about 4 years.

I then dreamed last night that I was self-relaxing and had an old friend of mine was there to help me. Now, this is one of my childhood friends who should have never been my friend in the first place...so why would I ask her to help me relax my hair? I obviously lost my mind in that dream...lol. 

Anyway, it was a disaster! She was all over the place, and was hardly there when I needed her; and she was holding the relaxer! I kept running after her to apply the relaxer over and over again . Needless to say, my fear of me messing up my hair was overexaggerated in my dream. The fear of damage being done to my hair is so haunting.


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 26, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Honestly I only grow 1/4 inch a month (so about 3/4 inch when I relax) BUT my new growth comes in VERY thick to the point where I cant see my scalp if I part my hair. every stylist ive been too complaints about the thickness of my ng.



So your thick ng has something to do underprocessing,or is it solely just due to not smoothing enough?

How much relaxer do you use(what size container)?
I used no lye last time i stretched this long with this much growth and i ran out of relaxer


----------



## -Love Love* (Nov 26, 2008)

I need to desperately find a relaxer to stay with. I've always used no lye. That article said that after getting a relaxer you have to wait to 2 weeks before using a hard protein which is kinda iffy for me seeing I'm [about] to start using Mega Tek. I just need a staple relaxer. Any suggestions?


----------



## Extremus (Nov 27, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> I can't see londondiva's tutorial
> Anyhoo,on average,*how many inches of ng are you ladies working with*?



1.5 inch .....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 27, 2008)

I will be 11 weeks post this Friday  I've already purchased my mild lye silk elements for my 1st touch up since texlaxing for the first time in September.  I'm not sure how much longer I will stretch, definitely at least one more week but possibly another 2-4 weeks after that.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 27, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> So your thick ng has something to do underprocessing,or is it solely just due to not smoothing enough?
> 
> How much relaxer do you use(what size container)?
> I used no lye last time i stretched this long with this much growth and i ran out of relaxer



I think the underprocessing might have been due to not smoothing enouhg but even when I went to the stylist some parts would be a little underprocessed.

I use ors no lye, I bought two jars because I relaxed both halves days apart. so I didnt run out of it.

make sure you buy another one just in case.

good luck!


----------



## JerriBlank (Nov 28, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> I think the underprocessing might have been due to not smoothing enouhg but even when I went to the stylist some parts would be a little underprocessed.
> 
> I use ors no lye, I bought two jars because I relaxed both halves days apart. so I didnt run out of it.
> 
> ...



Oh definitely

Thank you!!



> 1.5 inch .....



Thank you!


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 7, 2008)

Subscribing to this thread.  I'm thinking about relaxing my hair this evening.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Subscribing to this thread. I'm thinking about relaxing my hair this evening.


 
Good luck divinefavor with your self-relaxing efforts. Let us know how it turns out, okay?


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Aggie!

I decided self relax my hair today, because I have yet to find a stylist since moving to SC.  I don't have the time to drive 2 hours to Atlanta to get my hair done.  Also, I figure since I've started working out anyway, why pay $90 for a touch up for it to just get sweated out anyway.   I am somewhat pleased with the results.  I do have some underprocessed areas.  I think that is due to not leaving it on as long in fear of that some areas will get over processed.  I think I could have combed it through a little, but again fear got in the way.  I hope the underprocessed areas dont' cause me problems.  I have had underprocessed areas before when going to the salon or when having an in home stylist do it.  I think I should be ok if I take extra care of those parts.  I used ORS no lye, which what I've been using for years.  My last touch up was in the middle of August at Salon Balisi (member here).  She used Silk2 relaxer then, but my friend who used to be a stylist, has been using ORS no lye on my hair on the times that I don't go to the salon.


----------



## star (Dec 7, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Thanks Aggie!
> 
> I decided self relax my hair today, because I have yet to find a stylist since moving to SC.  I don't have the time to drive 2 hours to Atlanta to get my hair done.  Also, I figure since I've started working out anyway, why pay $90 for a touch up for it to just get sweated out anyway.   I am somewhat pleased with the results.  I do have some underprocessed areas.  I think that is due to not leaving it on as long in fear of that some areas will get over processed.  I think I could have combed it through a little, but again fear got in the way.  I hope the underprocessed areas dont' cause me problems.  I have had underprocessed areas before when going to the salon or when having an in home stylist do it.  I think I should be ok if I take extra care of those parts.  I used ORS no lye, which what I've been using for years.  My last touch up was in the middle of August at Salon Balisi (member here).  She used Silk2 relaxer then, but my friend who used to be a stylist, has been using ORS no lye on my hair on the times that I don't go to the salon.



I did my own her last week with Silk Elements No Lye and my hair came out fine. I got tired of waiting for appointments and spending alot of $$$ to touch-ups. I am going back to doing it myself and will use the tips I got from here. I will just go to the hairdresser when I need my hair professionally done.

I know you will do a good job and just make sure you condition hair real good before and after perm.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 7, 2008)

divinefavor said:


> Thanks Aggie!
> 
> I decided self relax my hair today, because I have yet to find a stylist since moving to SC. I don't have the time to drive 2 hours to Atlanta to get my hair done. Also, I figure since I've started working out anyway, why pay $90 for a touch up for it to just get sweated out anyway. I am somewhat pleased with the results. I do have some underprocessed areas. I think that is due to not leaving it on as long in fear of that some areas will get over processed. I think I could have combed it through a little, but again fear got in the way. I hope the underprocessed areas dont' cause me problems. I have had underprocessed areas before when going to the salon or when having an in home stylist do it. I think I should be ok if I take extra care of those parts. I used ORS no lye, which what I've been using for years. My last touch up was in the middle of August at Salon Balisi (member here). She used Silk2 relaxer then, but my friend who used to be a stylist, has been using ORS no lye on my hair on the times that I don't go to the salon.


 
Congrats honey! Don't worry, it was your first time in a while relaxing your own hair. I under-processed mine my first try as well. A word of caution though, it's great that you did not comb the relaxer out as this will eventually over stretch your hair strands, they'll start to look thinner and thinner and eventually break off. It's better to smooth it out with the back of the comb or something like that, okay? 

We don't want thin fine strands now do we? All in all, take care of the under-processed hair with lots of deep conditioning and some protein treatments for sure if you see breakage. Personally I don't use no-lye relaxers anymore becuase of the calcium deposits left on the hair and also, they thinned and dried out my hair terribly. MY hair holds a lot more moisture since switching to lye relaxers.


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks Aggie!!

My hair is naturally fine, so I definitely don't need it to get any more thinner.  I'm afraid to use lye relaxers since I have sensitive scalp.  But, I do remember a stylist telling me that my hair is dry and it's because of the no lye relaxers.  She also said that my hair gets really tangled and that's from the calcium deposits from the no lye relaxers as well.  She suggested that if I use no lye to use one with guanidine or something like that.  I'm not sure if ORS has that in it though.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a question.  I will be self relaxing my hair on Jan 1st.  I plan to spray my hair prior with Silk Amino Acids concentrating on the new growth.  I wondering what the order of processing should be?

1.  base scalp
2.  spray with saa
3.  oil previously relaxed hair
4.  apply relaxer to new growth only

What do you think? TIA! I also asked this question in the SAA thread.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2008)

Another question, what exactly is basing your scalp?  I know I've been self relaxing forever and I never based my scalp.  Does that mean around the edges only or actually parting too? TIA!


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 13, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> Another question, what exactly is basing your scalp?  I know I've been self relaxing forever and I never based my scalp.  Does that mean around the edges only or actually parting too? TIA!



I do my edges, ears and and entire hairline.  Then part my hair into quadrants to prep for the relaxer.  I go through each quadrant and part and base the scalp, part and base, part and base.  It's basically greasing the scalp before you relax lol


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 13, 2008)

^^Okay, that's what I thought.


----------



## NYAmicas (Dec 13, 2008)

Well I'll be using a Lye relaxer on myself for the first time ever since it seems the No Lye is too drying. I hope I dont punk out!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 14, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I have a question. I will be self relaxing my hair on Jan 1st. I plan to spray my hair prior with Silk Amino Acids concentrating on the new growth. I wondering what the order of processing should be?
> 
> 1. base scalp
> 2. spray with saa
> ...


 
Hi Shay, I actually mix my saa in with my relaxer to aid in fortifying my hair strands throughout the relaxer process, however this is okay for you to do too. I do use Profectiv Break Free or Cantu Break Cure on my strands as fortifyers as well before the relaxer. As long as you use something with some protein in it should work. The steps you have here looks perfect as well.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, Aggie.  I have been back and forth with whether I would put the SAA in the relaxer.  How much do you put in?  A cap full?


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 15, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> I have a question. I will be self relaxing my hair on Jan 1st. I plan to spray my hair prior with Silk Amino Acids concentrating on the new growth. I wondering what the order of processing should be?
> 
> 1. base scalp
> 2. spray with saa
> ...


 
I think the order that you have listed should work out fine.  I never base my scalp, but if I did, I would do it first.  I do spray my hair with a product that contains saa, then oil my previously-relaxed hair, then of course, apply the relaxer to NG only.  

I hope your touchup turns out great!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 16, 2008)

^^Thanks! I'm excited but scared at the same time. I've never,ever, ever, ever only relaxed new growth.  That's a new concept for me !

Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 18, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> ^^Thanks! I'm excited but scared at the same time. I've never,ever, ever, ever only relaxed new growth. That's a new concept for me !
> 
> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!


 
You're welcomed love. I put in about 2-3 of the red caps full and mix well. I may need to add a 4th cap for a more texlaxed effect though moving forward. Oh my, you might want to start relaxing just your new growth from now on though if you want to retain great length hair, okay?


----------



## baddison (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be self-relaxing this saturday (12/20/2008) after 3 years of being natural (Last relaxer was October 2005).  I have completed my 6month hardcore C&G challenge (....7 months,really...), and I am ready to move forward.

I want to thank all the ladies who were so giving and sharing with all the hints, tips, suggesstions, and ideas.  I will be relaxing just before joining the BUN FOR GROWTH challenge for 6months (possibly the whole year of 2009...)

I have chosen Mizani Butter Blends Mild/Fine/Colored as my relaxer of choice.  I have purchase the entire line and every item in the set.  Some have complained that this mild relaxer is a bit tooo mild.  All the better for me.  Not looking for bone straight anyway, since the hair is going to be hidden for the next 6 to 12 months. I will be taking my time, and only relaxing one portion of my hair at a time.  I still have yet to choose between doing 3 sections or 4 sections.  I will post pictures as soon as I'm done.  They will be my starting pics for the BunForGrowth challenge.

I am so excited.  With all that I have learned here, I am guaranteed to not make the same mistakes the first time I was relaxed.  Thank you all so much.


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 18, 2008)

Shay72 said:


> ^^Thanks! I'm excited but scared at the same time. I've never,ever, ever, ever only relaxed new growth. That's a new concept for me !
> 
> Your hair is BEAUTIFUL!


 
You're welcome!  Thanks for the compliment.  Yeah, if you want to keep your ends healthy, apply that relaxer cream to new growth only and be sure to put oil or conditioner on your previously-relaxed ends as protection.  I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## Hairsofab (Dec 18, 2008)

I haven't relaxed my hair in almost 2 yrs. And I just bought some phyto 2. So I'm starting on totally virgin hair. I cut off all my relaxed ends last year. 

I was wondering, is it bad to put relaxer on my hair if its been straightened by a hot iron first? I usually flat iron my hair (it never gets straight-straight, just flat) once a week and braid it down. But the week I do my relaxer, I don't know if I should use a flat iron the week before.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the info! This is a great thread!


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 18, 2008)

rhlong said:


> I haven't relaxed my hair in almost 2 yrs. And I just bought some phyto 2. So I'm starting on totally virgin hair. I cut off all my relaxed ends last year.
> 
> I was wondering, is it bad to put relaxer on my hair if its been straightened by a hot iron first? I usually flat iron my hair (it never gets straight-straight, just flat) once a week and braid it down. But the week I do my relaxer, I don't know if I should use a flat iron the week before.


 
I wouldn't use heat on my hair so close to getting a touchup.  

*Disclaimer:  *I am totally anti-heat so my opinion might be a little..umm...biased.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aggie said:


> You're welcomed love. I put in about 2-3 of the red caps full and mix well. I may need to add a 4th cap for a more texlaxed effect though moving forward. Oh my, you might want to start relaxing just your new growth from now on though if you want to retain great length hair, okay?


 


prospurr4 said:


> You're welcome! Thanks for the compliment. Yeah, if you want to keep your ends healthy, apply that relaxer cream to new growth only and be sure to put oil or conditioner on your previously-relaxed ends as protection. I'm sure you'll do great!


 
Yeah...ummm I knew I was only supposed to put it on new growth but I wanted my hair bone straight ! I noticed recently when I was looking through pictures that April of this year my hair was a little past SL but thin.  What happened? I stopped wearing a satin bonnet at night and my hair was breaking like crazy. New goal--healthy, silky, shiny, and full of bounce ! If I can get it to BSL in the process that's even better!


----------



## YummyC (Dec 18, 2008)

subscribing ....


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow.  Shay, Baddison, and to all of the ladies who will be self-relaxing soon, come back and let us know how it went.  Share any new tips and discoveries. 
I plan on doing my last relaxer sometime real soon, before Xmas.  I will take pics too.


----------



## star (Dec 18, 2008)

I had great experience going back to self-relaxing with Silk Elements and I save alot of money. I really happy right about now.


----------



## baddison (Dec 20, 2008)

I have competed my virgin relaxer as scheduled.  You can check out my fotki for reviews.  The fotki is not yet complete.  I still need to add photos of the finished product which I will do shortly.

Just let me say that this was the BEST relaxing experience I have ever, EVER had!  No hairdresser in the world could ever have done for me what I did today.  I took my time.  I relaxed in sections.  I did not over process. I did not under process. Each section received the same care and treatment as the others.  The mizani butter blends system is simply AWESOME.  One caveat: ladies who want BONE STRAIGHT hair SHOULD NOT use the mild.  Its more like a texturizer....no matter how long you leave it in.  Its EXACTLY what I wanted!!!  The hair is sooo soft, sooo smooth, sooo conditioned!!!  Rave reviews for mizani butter blends.  It is now my relaxer of choice!!!

Now granted, I started at 9:00am and didn't finish the entire process until 1:00pm in the afternoon, but my hair got the attention it needed, deserved!!  It was simply lovely.  And the culmination of the entire process was the DC w/heat with Aubrey Organics Honesuckle rose, mixed with some mizani hydrafuze, and a littel tresemme moisture vitamin E, and jojoba oil, and coconut oil.  The mixture made my hair my hair thank me over and over and over again!!!   BUTTER......

What more can I say.  I had a wonderful experience.  Plan on stretching initially at least 12 weeks.  So in 3months, I will be enjoying this experience again.

Fortunately, I will be hiding my hair for 6months in the bunforgrowth challenge, so I will be reaping even more benefits with my hair.

Sorry this post is soooo long...Just wanted you ladies to know I had a wonderful experience, and even though it was my first virgin relaxer, it was easy!!  No oooppss!  No messups!


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 20, 2008)

I just wanted to come in and say that I used the lye version of ORS relaxer and I loved it.  It didn't burn at all and my hair is soft and silky.  I was scared because lye used to have me gripping the salon chair in pain, but this one is a keeper!


----------



## kittie43 (Dec 21, 2008)

hairsothick said:


> I just wanted to come in and say that I used the lye version of ORS relaxer and I loved it.  It didn't burn at all and my hair is soft and silky.  I was scared because lye used to have me gripping the salon chair in pain, but this one is a keeper!



What strength did you use?  I am curious about trying it.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 22, 2008)

baddison, checked out your fotki.  great job on your self-relaxer!


----------



## baddison (Dec 22, 2008)

LadyEsquire said:


> baddison, checked out your fotki. great job on your self-relaxer!


 

Thanks, LadyEsquire.  I will be posting the finished results soon.  I LLLOOOOVVVEEE my new hair!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 25, 2008)

Got my saa from Lotioncrafters yesterday.  I'm all set to relax next Thursday after a 17.5week stretch.  Can't wait!


----------



## baddison (Dec 27, 2008)

baddison said:


> Thanks, LadyEsquire. I will be posting the finished results soon. I LLLOOOOVVVEEE my new hair!!!


 

I updated my FOTKI with some photos of the finished hair job.  I am LOVING my progress so far.  MT has really been a great boon for growth for me.  Looking forward to more progress in 2009!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 28, 2008)

Okay I am so happy I am relaxing this week.  It's like somehow I knew my hair could only tolerate 17-17.5 weeks.  I've had no problems whatsoever but then my hair started to do some things today.  I think its trying to let me know if I don't relax this week it will show its a**!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 1, 2009)

I relaxed this morning after 17.5 weeks. Getting a pic was hard--it is my avatar. I still don't think it's that spectacular. It might be easier to check out my fotki. I'm mad about my ends. I won't trim until I reach my goal length. Besides I bun everyday. So here is what I did:

1. Based my scalp with coconut oil.
2. Sprayed my hair with saa but really concentrated on the new growth.
3. Mixed saa directly into the relaxer.
4. Oiled already relaxed hair with coconut oil
5. My hair was already sectioned into four with clips. I finger parted and applied relaxer (Mizani Sensitive Scalp) to new growth only. I know I did some overlapping just bc I'm not used to applying to new growth only. I will get better with practice.
6. Rinsed relaxer out
7. Did protein tx
8. Neutralized with Mizani Neutralizing & Chelating Poo
9. DC'd with Hairveda's Sitrinillah
10. Used Giovanni Direct Leave In
11. Used IC Fantasia Heat Protectant
12. Dried hair with blow dryer with comb attachment
13. Moisturized with Hairveda's Whipped Cream
14. Sealed with Hairveda's Cocasta Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay since I'm used to using the entire container of relaxer I'm not sure what to do with this left over relaxer.  I put it in the fridge.  Good or bad idea?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Okay since I'm used to using the entire container of relaxer I'm not sure what to do with this left over relaxer. I put it in the fridge. Good or bad idea?


 
Is it a lye or no-lye relaxer? If it's a no-lye relaxer, you need to chuck it after a day or two in the fridge, if it's a lye relaxer, then it's fine reven room temperature for at least 6 months or more. I have had my 1st 4lb tub of lye relaxer for a whole year and it was not even a tiny bit diminished in strength or smell. I kept it in a large plastic bin with a lot of other hair products. Needless to say, I went out and bought another 4lb tub of relaxer after realizing that it really does last a very long time.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't even know.  Isn't that sad? I'm still learning.  It is Mizani Sensitive Scalp.  I have to mix with an activator.  Does that help?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I don't even know.  Isn't that sad? I'm still learning.  It is Mizani Sensitive Scalp.  I have to mix with an activator.  Does that help?




Hi Shay - Yeah, that is a no-lye and you have to throw it away after using. Anytime you have to mix a relaxer with activator it is "no-lye"

HTH


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I don't even know. Isn't that sad? I'm still learning. It is Mizani Sensitive Scalp. I have to mix with an activator. Does that help?


 


sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Shay - Yeah, that is a no-lye and you have to throw it away after using. Anytime you have to mix a relaxer with activator it is "no-lye"
> 
> HTH


 
Yes Shay, sqzbly is right.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 9, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Shay - Yeah, that is a no-lye and you have to throw it away after using. Anytime you have to mix a relaxer with activator it is "no-lye"
> 
> HTH


 


Aggie said:


> Yes Shay, sqzbly is right.


 
Thanks, Ladies! The good thing is I bought a 4 pack as opposed to one very large container.  I will continue to purchase this way.  I may switch to the Mizani Butter Blends Sensitive Scalp Relaxer after I finish this set.


----------



## yuriko (Jan 10, 2009)

next time, try mixing only half of the relaxer with half of the activator. If  you don't need to use all of it, mix it up in a separate cup, and save the left over for later. If the relaxer has not been mixed with activator, its ok to save it. I hope you get my meaning.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 10, 2009)

I've given up on self-relaxing.  Stylists for me, until I learn how to do it from someone who I know can do a salon quality relaxer or better.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2009)

yuriko said:


> next time, try mixing only half of the relaxer with half of the activator. If you don't need to use all of it, mix it up in a separate cup, and save the left over for later. If the relaxer has not been mixed with activator, its ok to save it. I hope you get my meaning.


 
Makes sense to me.  This was my first time relaxing using healthy practices so I wasn't quite sure how much I needed.  Also I had never stretched that long either.  I will definitely do this next time.


----------



## Pocahonta_s (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello ladies! I am new to the forum and would like a bit of advice: I did my first self-relaxer a week ago and it was a bit of a disaster... I used to go to a salon when i lived in Europe and now my sister usually does it for me, but i decided to take the plundge and do it myself. It had been a year since my last relaxer (with no-lye dark and lovely) and i decided to switch to lye.

I used Motions lye regular. The relaxer left my hair completely underprocessed, so i feel like i have wasted my time AND dumped harsh chemicals on my hair for no reason  

The dark and lovely used to leave my hair very curly (not sure what my hair type is, but basically the relaxer made my hair slightly less bushy and more "curly" than "frizzy"). But I could straighten it rather easily with a flat iron. However i was hoping for a straighter result, as i do not want to keep using the flat iron! I am trying to learn to roller set but that is a whole other disaster in itself of course... 

Anyway - the Motions relaxer has done next to nothing, even after a little frying session with the flat iron my roots are still curly. 

I left the relaxer for the required time (scared to overprocess), but i had oil in my hair. Maybe the oil stopped the relaxer from working? Or do you think my hair should be considered "coarse" and I should use super strength? I also use a rinse to make my hair darker so i am just scared of ruining my hair with self-inflicted harsh treatment. Plus.. I live in Australia so i cannot go to a salon and ask questions. 

If anyone had some insights i would be most grateful


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 13, 2009)

My Mizani Butter Blend Relaxer System came in the mail today. I'm so excited but a little nervous....I haven't relaxed my own hair in a looooonnng time. At the end of this month I'm going to give myself a touch-up....

I decided to take matters into my own hands because I can no longer use the relaxer that my stylist has been using and I no longer want the nape of my hair relaxed at every touch-up. It's a different texture which stylists seems to have a hard time understanding.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> My Mizani Butter Blend Relaxer System came in the mail today. I'm so excited but a little nervous....I haven't relaxed my own hair in a looooonnng time. At the end of this month I'm going to give myself a touch-up....
> 
> I decided to take matters into my own hands because I can no longer use the relaxer that my stylist has been using and I no longer want the nape of my hair relaxed at every touch-up. It's a different texture which stylists seems to have a hard time understanding.


 
Good luck PinkPebbles and let us know how it turned out, okay?


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 13, 2009)

I am also taking the plunge and self-relaxing with Silk Elements Lye tomorrow. I've incorrectly self-relaxed many times with boxed perms (from root to tip). So this will be a change. I'm a little nervous because I've never used a lye relaxer but I've done tons of research. So my plan is this...

Base my scalp with vaseline
coat ends with coconut oil
apply relaxer (mixed with 2 tbsps of coconut oil)
use aphogee 2 min reconstructor for only 2 mins
use Silk Elements neutralizing poo (leave in for 5 mins)
DC for 1 hour with mix of GVP conditioning balm, coconut oil and shea butter cholesterol

Sound ok?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> I am also taking the plunge and self-relaxing with Silk Elements Lye tomorrow. I've incorrectly self-relaxed many times with boxed perms (from root to tip). So this will be a change. I'm a little nervous because I've never used a lye relaxer but I've done tons of research. So my plan is this...
> 
> Base my scalp with vaseline
> coat ends with coconut oil
> ...


Sounds fine to me.


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Feb 14, 2009)

Here are my results from the Silk Elements lye. I had no burning and I think it came out pretty well. I will definitely use this again!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 14, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Here are my results from the Silk Elements lye. I had no burning and I think it came out pretty well. I will definitely use this again!




Your hair looks great! I just got back into self relaxing last month so I know how you feel...


----------



## Ivonnovi (Feb 16, 2009)

My suggestion would be to wait 2 weeks before trying this again.  In the mean while do several DCs/Protien treatments to beef up the hairs health.  AND try to make sure you have less oil in your hair before you try to relax it again.   For now I'd stay away from the Super strenght; as it sounds like "texlaxing" is the desired result you want.  IHOTH



Pocahonta_s said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to the forum and would like a bit of advice: I did my first self-relaxer a week ago and it was a bit of a disaster... I used to go to a salon when i lived in Europe and now my sister usually does it for me, but i decided to take the plundge and do it myself. It had been a year since my last relaxer (with no-lye dark and lovely) and i decided to switch to lye.
> 
> I used Motions lye regular. The relaxer left my hair completely underprocessed, so i feel like i have wasted my time AND dumped harsh chemicals on my hair for no reason
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Good luck PinkPebbles and let us know how it turned out, okay?


 
Thank you...I will report back!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 16, 2009)

futurescbride said:


> Here are my results from the Silk Elements lye. I had no burning and I think it came out pretty well. I will definitely use this again!


 

You did a great job!


----------



## Pocahonta_s (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks yorlooksmybiz. It has been almost 3 weeks now but i am going to wait one more week just to be sure (truth is, i am just scared to try again lol). 

Just looking at my post, i realised i cant type properly: when i wrote that i wanted to keep using the flat iron, i actually meant to say that i want to steer well clear of it, so i do want my hair straight rather than texlaxed. But i will do a strand test this time, to estimate processing time properly. Will post photos when i finally do it!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Feb 25, 2009)

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Apr 11, 2009)

***Bump***


----------



## LushLox (Apr 13, 2009)

How are you guys getting on with this.  I really think I'm going to try this for my next touch up.  I'm not doing it for a few months so I've got plenty of time to read up and educate myself thoroughly.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 14, 2009)

Bumping


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 14, 2009)

B--U--M--P


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Apr 14, 2009)

I am going to switch to Phyto for my next relaxer at the end of this month.  It is ok to switch from lye to this particular no lye relaxer right?


----------



## Supergirl (May 13, 2009)

bumping for Ms. Shug--there is a link to London Diva's picture tutorial.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> I am going to switch to Phyto for my next relaxer at the end of this month. It is ok to switch from lye to this particular no lye relaxer right?


 
Just as a caution SSPP, you might experience some mild breakage from doing this. I did the reverse and I experienced some breakage from the switch from no lye to lye, so be careful with this.


----------



## Aggie (May 13, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> How are you guys getting on with this. I really think I'm going to try this for my next touch up. I'm not doing it for a few months so I've got plenty of time to read up and educate myself thoroughly.


 
I'd really start stalking some fotkis if I were you Cream Tee. I think LondonDiva has a great tutorial among a few others.


----------



## Mz.Shug (May 17, 2009)

Thank You Supergirl!!! Hugs....that's why I love this place!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jul 16, 2009)

Pocahonta_s said:


> Hello ladies! I am new to the forum and would like a bit of advice: I did my first self-relaxer a week ago and it was a bit of a disaster... I used to go to a salon when i lived in Europe and now my sister usually does it for me, but i decided to take the plundge and do it myself. It had been a year since my last relaxer (with no-lye dark and lovely) and i decided to switch to lye.
> 
> I used Motions lye regular. The relaxer left my hair completely underprocessed, so i feel like i have wasted my time AND dumped harsh chemicals on my hair for no reason
> 
> ...


 
Additives such as oil and conditioner will lengthen the processing time.  I would do some regular treatments (at least once a week) with protein and moisture.  And in another 6-8 weeks do a corrective relaxer. 

Remember to apply the relaxer as you normally would to your new growth.  But with a corrective relaxer, also go back and apply the relaxer to areas that were underprocessed for the amount of time you think you missed last time.  So use your judgment.  In other words, if you think you could have used another 5 minutes, due to the extra oil, then leave the relaxer on the underprocessed portions for that amount of time.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Ladies, here is a fab tutorial I found on hair relaxing: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCXnMxKNJlY


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 12, 2009)

VirtuousGal said:


> Hey Ladies, here is a fab tutorial I found on hair relaxing:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCXnMxKNJlY


thanks a bunches for sharing this! She seems to be an awesome stylist....wish she were in Memphis!


----------



## locabouthair (Sep 12, 2009)

If you are thinking about self relaxing get a shampoo hose from the BSS for like $4. It helped me rinse out the relaxer better.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay ladies. In about 3 weeks I am going to self texlax for the first time. I haven't relaxed my own hair in over 10 years. I am EXTREMELY nervous about it. So, I'm trying to determine if I should do it myself, or just go to a stylist. 

How nervous were you when you did your first relaxer???


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 14, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay ladies. In about 3 weeks I am going to self texlax for the first time. I haven't relaxed my own hair in over 10 years. I am EXTREMELY nervous about it. So, I'm trying to determine if I should do it myself, or just go to a stylist.
> 
> How nervous were you when you did your first relaxer???



Honestly every time I do I'm a little nervous. 

My first time self relaxing, it didnt even look like a relaxer touched my hair. I tried to do my whole head at once, which I cannot do. I do one section one day and the other half 4 or 5 days later. Might be tedious to some but I'm not skilled like that yet. Oh and I didnt put enough relaxer on the first time, that causes me to become underprocessed too. And you have to work FAST. 

Make sure you protect the processed hair with oil and/or conditioner.  And rinse, rinse, rinse. Get a shampoo hose from the BSS, unless you have a shower hose. That will help with the rinsing. I tried rinsing in the shower, didnt rinse it out well and got breakage.

Good luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay ladies. In about 3 weeks I am going to self texlax for the first time. I haven't relaxed my own hair in over 10 years. I am EXTREMELY nervous about it. So, I'm trying to determine if I should do it myself, or just go to a stylist.
> 
> *How nervous were you when you did your first relaxer???*


 
Girl, I was so Scared! I was probably Shaking.

I had Neva' Eva' Done my Own Hair at all. Period. No Washing. No Nothing. Always Salon.

Thank God for Denise11, Tiffers & Cream Tee during My First "Attempt" They Talked me through my Nervousness and Cheered Me On. 

I underprocessed the first 2 times because of "Nerves" but by the 3rd time, I just got better and better and my Nervousness Ended.

We are Here for You! You Can Do it!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 14, 2009)

Awww...thanks ladies. That makes me feel better.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay. I have been debating whether or not to self texlax, or go to a stylist. Well, I decided to go ahead and practice today with some Motions CPR. That way, if I go to a stylist next week, I'll already have the protein step knocked out. 

WOW....where do I start. Ummmmmm...it took me almost 18 minutes on the FIRST HALF. I used a comb, and it kept getting caught in my hair. Every time I tried to part the next section, my ends were tangled. (I put some condition on my hair to easily detect where my demarcation line was, so my ends were sticking together.) AND I was overlapping. Boy am I glad I practiced. I'll be making an appointment for my old stylist.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 18, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> Okay. I have been debating whether or not to self texlax, or go to a stylist. Well, I decided to go ahead and practice today with some Motions CPR. That way, if I go to a stylist next week, I'll already have the protein step knocked out.
> 
> WOW....where do I start. Ummmmmm...it took me almost 18 minutes on the FIRST HALF. I used a comb, and it kept getting caught in my hair. Every time I tried to part the next section, my ends were tangled. (I put some condition on my hair to easily detect where my demarcation line was, so my ends were sticking together.) AND I was overlapping. Boy am I glad I practiced. I'll be making an appointment for my old stylist.


Yeah, I completely relate to your post...every word.  I have gone over my allotted time, underprocessed, missed spots, etc....  It is definitely a skill that needs practicing.  You're smart to go to a stylist if you're apprehensive.  

Oh and by the way, your hair in the siggy is 



locabouthair said:


> Honestly every time I do I'm a little nervous.
> 
> My first time self relaxing, it didnt even look like a relaxer touched my hair. I tried to do my whole head at once, which I cannot do. I do one section one day and the other half 4 or 5 days later. Might be tedious to some but I'm not skilled like that yet. Oh and I didnt put enough relaxer on the first time, that causes me to become underprocessed too. And you have to work FAST.
> 
> ...


 
I agree with Loca about being nervous each time.  Loca, I remember reading that you do it days apart...that's actually a great idea. 



Ms_Twana said:


> Okay ladies. In about 3 weeks I am going to self texlax for the first time. I haven't relaxed my own hair in over 10 years. I am EXTREMELY nervous about it. So, I'm trying to determine if I should do it myself, or just go to a stylist.
> 
> How nervous were you when you did your first relaxer???


  I'm always nervous.  I always plan it in my head weeks ahead of time, and try to do the practice runs with the conditoners to speed up my time and take notice of more difficult areas.  

And after I do it, weeks later, I am always thinking of what I could have done differently.  In fact, stretching my relaxers for super long periods has a lot to do with my nervousness.  In my mind, with all of my flawed self-relaxer techniques and slow timing, the longer I wait in between touch ups, makes up for all that I lack as a DIYer.

I am trying to find ways to just relax twice a year.  Or alternate between 3-month and 6-month stretches (because in the winter I find it easier to stretch).


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 18, 2009)

^ Thanks, hun. Talk about hair.......I want yours!!! 

I'm not sure if this is already posted or not, but I found this youtube video where this girl parts her hair vertically, rather than horizontally. It seems like it would be faster. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Txx2PrF-XI&NR=1

If I do go ahead and self relax. I need to make sure I get some SAA or something else to slow the process down a WHOLE BUNCH!!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Oct 18, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> ^ Thanks, hun. Talk about hair.......I want yours!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if this is already posted or not, but I found this youtube video where this girl parts her hair vertically, rather than horizontally. It seems like it would be faster. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Txx2PrF-XI&NR=1
> 
> If I do go ahead and self relax. I need to make sure I get some SAA or something else to slow the process down a WHOLE BUNCH!!!


 
I add a capful of SAA, EVOO, and hydrolyzed wheat protein, in addition to some cholesterol to my relaxer as well. I've been doing it for about 2 years now.  When the SAA runs out, I may switch to pure liquid keratin protein instead.


----------



## shunemite (Oct 18, 2009)

Ms_Twana said:


> ^ Thanks, hun. Talk about hair.......I want yours!!!
> 
> I'm not sure if this is already posted or not, but I found this youtube video where this girl *parts her hair vertically,* rather than horizontally. It seems like it would be faster. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Txx2PrF-XI&NR=1
> 
> If I do go ahead and self relax. I need to make sure I get some SAA or something else to slow the process down a WHOLE BUNCH!!!



mmhhmmm.... yep! I did this my last relaxer and it worked.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 18, 2009)

shunemite said:


> mmhhmmm.... yep! I did this my last relaxer and it worked.


 
REALLY??? Oh, yeah. I'll be trying this then because I REALLY don't wanna get a relaxer by a new person NOR do I want to use Affirm or Design.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 22, 2009)

Okay ladies. I'm trying to figure out a method that will allow me to apply my relaxer with little effort. I posted the following in the texlax support thread:



Ms_Twana said:


> Okay, I THINK I have a plan on how to self texlax and make it faster AND protect the already relaxed hair.............................DRUM ROLL PLEASE..............................FOIL!!!!!
> 
> Just like they do it when getting color. I'm going to section my hair in 4 sections. Then, one section at a time, make my part, put the foil on a little bit above the demarcation like (I'm sure the foil will move down some), then make my next part. I'll do that for the entire section, then move to the next section. That way, all I'm doing is lifting up my hair, apply the relaxer, drop the next section down, apply the relaxer, and so forth.
> 
> What do you think?? You think that will work??


 
Then I found out relaxers and metal can't come into contact. So I had to scratch that.



Ms_Twana said:


> RIGHT!!!! Darn metal!!! Girl, I'm still over here thinking. I thought about a shower cap with a elastic band holding it on, instead of the foil. Or maybe the elastic band could hold the saran wrap. I may just be better off doing the sprockets.


 
So what do you ladies think of that idea with either saran wrap or shower caps instead of foil??


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 25, 2009)

Alright ladies. I did my first self texlax yesterday. You see I've changed my siggy. I have also updated my Fotki with photos. Here was my process:

I texlaxed my hair in two halves. I started off with the intent of relaxing my entire head in one session. Well, after my 15 minute timer went off and I was still applying relaxer to the first part, I had to go to Plan B. I used gloves, and I think that held me back some. So, I think the first half was processed for about 20-25 minutes.

The second half was easier for me. I pulled those gloves off. For the second half, I had applied all of the relaxer and began to go back and smooth before my 15 minute timer went off. My scalp started to burn in certain sections (I think where I scratched), so I'm glad that I was working so much faster on that part. I applied relaxer to all sections and went back to smooth each section. I had gone to the kitchen to get ready to rinse the relaxer off when my 15 minute alarm went off. So, I moved a lot faster on that one. I'm sure the burning helped. But I'm worried about the two sides having different amounts of process time. 

During the application, it was a little difficult to tell the texlaxed hair from the new growth sometimes. So, to be on the safe side, I didn't go further down with the relaxer if I wasn't SURE that it was new growth. As I blow dried my hair the next day, I realized I missed some new growth. So there are some sections that are new texlaxed, natural, and texlaxed. Oh well. I can NOT wait 6 months to texlax again. That was just way too much new growth for me to keep up with.


----------



## Marley4920 (Oct 27, 2009)

I attempted my first self-relax yesterday and it was a disaster. I did 4 sections and started in the front. The front is fine but the entire back part of my hair is very underprocessed. It feels like I didn't put any perm in it at all. I stretched for 14 wks prior to this relaxer and I really dont want to deal with this texture any longer...

Do you think I will ruin my hair if I try to do a mini corrective in the back only _today_? I don't want to wait to try and fix this. I was thinking I would leave the relaxer on for like 6 minutes... just enought to lossen up the texture a little more. Any thoughts?


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 27, 2009)

leejeans said:


> I attempted my first self-relax yesterday and it was a disaster. I did 4 sections and started in the front. The front is fine but the entire back part of my hair is very underprocessed. It feels like I didn't put any perm in it at all. I stretched for 14 wks prior to this relaxer and I really dont want to deal with this texture any longer...
> 
> Do you think I will ruin my hair if I try to do a mini corrective in the back only _today_? I don't want to wait to try and fix this. I was thinking I would leave the relaxer on for like 6 minutes... just enought to lossen up the texture a little more. Any thoughts?



You should wait like 4 to 6 weeeks to do a corrective.


----------



## Marley4920 (Oct 27, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> You should wait like 4 to 6 weeeks to do a corrective.


 
Thanks Loca. But why do I have to wait? The way I see it, the back didnt process long enough so I'm just adding a little more process time. What's really the difference between now and 4 weeks?  Is it a scalp issue? If so, I can just base my scalp really well, no?


----------



## locabouthair (Oct 27, 2009)

leejeans said:


> Thanks Loca. But why do I have to wait? The way I see it, the back didnt process long enough so I'm just adding a little more process time. What's really the difference between now and 4 weeks?  Is it a scalp issue? If so, I can just base my scalp really well, no?



I guess it's to just be on the safe side. I guess you could base your scalp well. I dont know. I would wait just to be safe. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Oct 27, 2009)

leejeans said:


> I attempted my first self-relax yesterday and it was a disaster. I did 4 sections and started in the front. The front is fine but the entire back part of my hair is very underprocessed. It feels like I didn't put any perm in it at all. I stretched for 14 wks prior to this relaxer and I really dont want to deal with this texture any longer...
> 
> Do you think I will ruin my hair if I try to do a mini corrective in the back only _today_? I don't want to wait to try and fix this. I was thinking I would leave the relaxer on for like 6 minutes... just enought to lossen up the texture a little more. Any thoughts?


 


locabouthair said:


> You should wait like 4 to 6 weeeks to do a corrective.


 
I was gonna say that you should do a search on correctives and see what the ladies are saying. I don't know the logistics or reasons, but I'm sure there IS a reason that you should wait.


----------



## JMH1908 (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree with Loca. She is saying to wait because the hair shaft has already been broken down from the recent chemical service that was just done and if the relaxer is reapplied to the same area, you may experience a lot of shedding/breakage. You definitely want to avoid that. If you truly don't think you can wait another 4-6 weeks, make sure to get someone that can see the new growth that was missed, preferably a professional but if you know someone who can apply it, thats better than you doing it because they can see it better than you can, and make sure you deep condition afterwards. Roux Porosity conditioner is also good to use after chemical services. But personally, I would just wait atleast a couple of weeks. Many blessings..


----------



## BonBon (Oct 27, 2009)

leejeans said:


> Thanks Loca. But why do I have to wait? The way I see it, the back didnt process long enough so I'm just adding a little more process time. What's really the difference between now and 4 weeks?  Is it a scalp issue? If so, I can just base my scalp really well, no?




 Please be careful. I did a corrective too soon and my hair started breaking off soon after. Broke my heart, worse setback. Didn't even look like anything was wrong at first as it was still underprocessed/afro thats the weird part
 I agree wait to be on the safe side, your hair takes time to strengthen again with regular protein treatments and dcing after a relaxer.


----------



## Marley4920 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Ladies. 

I did a search and most folks say to wait at least 2 weeks but I could find any real explanation as to why. I guess, in general, opening up the cuticle with a back to back harsh chemical is not good for your hair. 

 I went wrong by not leaving the relaxer on long enough. I put olive oil and SAA in my MBB and rinsed after 16 minutes. That was clearly NOT enough time for the relaxer to work. I have fine hair so I thought that would be enough. The front is tex-lax and the back is no-lax. 

I think I'm going to wait 8 weeks ( I may try BKT in the meantime) and then make an appointment with my stylist for a regular touchup. 

Thanks Ladies for your input!


----------



## Marley4920 (Oct 27, 2009)

tickledpinkies09 said:


> Please be careful. I did a corrective too soon and my hair started breaking off soon after. Broke my heart, worse setback. Didn't even look like anything was wrong at first as it was still underprocessed/afro thats the weird part
> I agree wait to be on the safe side, your hair takes time to strengthen again with regular protein treatments and dcing after a relaxer.


 
Wow. So sorry to hear abt that set back. 
Ok. It's official. I will not be stubborn. I will suck it up and wait until my next relaxer.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 10, 2009)

I THINK I CHANGED MY LIFE!!!

I did a self-relax w/ an applicator! 

The precision was amazing  I think I'll be able to transition to texlax as I want.

I used my staple relaxer (Soft & Beautiful Botanicals) and after adding some WGO to it was able to actually pour it in the applicator bottle.  Then I just squeezed the cream out of the bottle onto my newgrowth.  It was wonderful  

No more worrying about how long the stylist wants to leave the relaxer on; the stylist not understanding that I don't want my hair bone straight; the stylist rubbing it in all hard; the stylist overprocessing hair.


Next on my list is a standing hair dryer.  

And yeah, I just have to go back to putting my own care into my regimens.  I mean, I even did my nails this past weekend.  Sure it's easier to just get them painted at the shop, but they cut the cuticles all crazy...file down all hard..


I'm psyched!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Nov 10, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> I THINK I CHANGED MY LIFE!!!
> 
> I did a self-relax w/ an applicator!
> 
> ...


 
Applicator bottle, huh. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## taz007 (Nov 10, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> I THINK I CHANGED MY LIFE!!!
> 
> I did a self-relax w/ an applicator!
> 
> ...



Ooooo, I hadn't thought of doing it this way.  Brilliant!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Nov 10, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> I THINK I CHANGED MY LIFE!!!
> 
> I did a self-relax w/ an applicator!
> 
> ...


 
BRILLIANT!!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Dec 6, 2009)

Bumping for d.  This is a great one!  Make it a bookmark or subscribe.


----------



## Ms Kain (Dec 12, 2009)

itismehmmkay said:


> I used my staple relaxer (Soft & Beautiful Botanicals) and after adding some WGO to it was able to actually pour it in the applicator bottle.


 

  ALERT!!!!!!!

Well.....sorta a newbie.....because clearly I am supposed to know a lot more aconryms than I do. 

What's WGO? erplexed


----------



## Americka (Dec 12, 2009)

Ms Kain said:


> ALERT!!!!!!!
> 
> Well.....sorta a newbie.....because clearly I am supposed to know a lot more aconryms than I do.
> 
> What's WGO? erplexed



WGO=Wild Growth Oil (most likely)


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 17, 2010)

For the coarse haired ladies here (or anybody else who cares to answer) what is the longest it takes you to process your hair? When my mom does it it takes 40 minutes. the container says 12-15, but not much happens in that amount of time. I'm currently using ORS lye regular strength.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Jan 17, 2010)

^^^When I relaxed bone straight it would probably take about that same amount of time for me, too. My stylist would even sit me under the dryer sometimes to get it to "take" better. When I did my touch-up and corrective last week, some sections of my hair was processed for about that time. But I used Silk Elements Shea Butter regular, so it still didn't get bone straight.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jan 17, 2010)

Good to know. I thought i was crazy, knowing full well that my texture is _resistant_ and what works for others won't always work for me. I'll probably do a strand test...since it's my first time self relaxing anyways...Thanks!

I'm dying to try the SE lye. I'll probably have to go all the way to Brooklyn to get it


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going to be relaxing w/ mbb mild and my hair like 17 weeks post and some parts are underprocessed it will be ok to go over the application time on the box??


----------



## chavascandy (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm loving this thread!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> I'm going to be relaxing w/ mbb mild and my hair like 17 weeks post and some parts are underprocessed it will be ok to go over the application time on the box??


 
sharifeh, if you have gotten underprocessed results from a mild relaxer, you may need to consider using a stronger strength like regular instead of going over the recommended time on the box. Your hair texture may not be as fine as you think.


----------



## Americka (Mar 7, 2010)

It seems as though quite a few ladies are relaxing right now, so I'm bumping for anyone that may need this thread...


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 7, 2010)

great idea!





itismehmmkay said:


> I THINK I CHANGED MY LIFE!!!
> 
> I did a self-relax w/ an applicator!
> 
> ...


----------



## loveisnthehouse (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm going to be doing my first texlas tomorrow night!  I'm super excited and nervous!  My plan is to do my hair in 6 sections, put the rest of my hair in a plastic shower cap and do a test strand on the different sections of hair so I know just how long to process.  I will post the results either tomorrow night or Saturday night.


----------



## Ms_Twana (Mar 11, 2010)

loveisnthehouse said:


> I'm going to be doing my first texlas tomorrow night! I'm super excited and nervous! My plan is to do my hair in 6 sections, put the rest of my hair in a plastic shower cap and do a test strand on the different sections of hair so I know just how long to process. I will post the results either tomorrow night or Saturday night.


 
Good luck!!


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 18, 2010)

Just did a t/u last night. My head was on FIRE. I don't know what went wrong on the first half. I don't think I scratched that much. I know what went wrong with the second half. While I washed the first half out, the second half got wet.  So that side started to burn faster. My edges didn't get as straight on that side, and my edges on the other side got too straight (bone straight). So one half of my bun is nice and sleek and the other half is frizzy.  The joys of texlaxing. I just can't get it right.  This month marks my 1 year texlax anniversary.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^ Oh, no!  What I usually like to do post relaxer is apply Aloe Vera gel and garlic oil to my scalp overnight.  I usually have no damage to my scalp by the morning.

May we see some pics, pretty please?


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 18, 2010)

Girl, I didn't even take any.  I'm sorry.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ms_Twana said:


> Girl, I didn't even take any.  I'm sorry.




 .......................


----------



## Ms_Twana (Apr 18, 2010)

I was waiting on the whoopin'!!


----------



## Britt (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm going to take this into my own hands and self relax soon. I realize that my hair seems to have been getting progressively thinner and I am aware that I am relaxing my hair more frequently, about every 8 wks and I'm trying to narrow down the possible cause of this. I do shed a fair amount on wash day, but something is telling me that it could also be the frequency of my relaxing. So with that said, I'm trying to stretch my relaxers to every 10 wks, and also I want to apply it myself this way I can dilute my relaxer a bit, and more importantly, I would like to coat my hair in conditioner to prevent damage and hair thinning. I know this is somethign i've been reading all along on the board and a lightbulb went off in my head that it's possible the rinsing from the relaxer on my unprotected hair that could also be attributing to the thinner apperance. I use a no lye so my scalp isn't burning which is great. 

I just ordered the Sprush set and I will self relax and even add conditioner to my relaxer. I also want to be in control of the areas that get relaxed first and how straight they get. I have a 3 way mirror in my bathroom (could never live w/o one of these) and I'm going to tackle this myself


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 23, 2010)

^^^ co-signing with you Brittster. My goal for this year is to become a diyer and take more control w/the health of my hair into my own hands.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2010)

itismehmmkay said:


> I THINK I CHANGED MY LIFE!!!
> 
> I did a self-relax w/ an applicator!
> 
> ...



Woooo!  You are right on time!! This is an AWESOME idea!  Thanks for sharing!



Ms Kain said:


> ALERT!!!!!!!
> 
> Well.....sorta a newbie.....because clearly I am supposed to know a lot more aconryms than I do.
> 
> *What's WGO?* erplexed



Hmmm.  Adding to relaxer.  I think this is Wheat Germ Oil (for ceramide).


----------



## grow (Apr 25, 2010)

hi ladies!

to continue a GREAT TRADITION started by Lady Esquire in 2007 (with this thread) we have a new, updated 2010 version based more on personal experience located at:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=463686


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 25, 2010)

Great idea, Grow!  I may try the applicator bottle technique someone mentioned in that thread.


----------



## grow (Apr 25, 2010)

THANK YOU LADY ESQUIRE!!! 

HAD IT NOT BEEN FOR THE SUPERB WORK YOU HAVE DONE WITH THIS IN 2007, I MIGHT NOT HAVE ANY HAIR TO PERM, TODAY, NOR THOUGHT OF BRINGING A RENEWAL OF IDEAS ON THE BOARD!



THANK YOU FOR LEADING THE WAY!!!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Apr 25, 2010)

grow said:


> THANK YOU LADY ESQUIRE!!!
> 
> HAD IT NOT BEEN FOR THE SUPERB WORK YOU HAVE DONE WITH THIS IN 2007, I MIGHT NOT HAVE ANY HAIR TO PERM, TODAY, NOR THOUGHT OF BRINGING A RENEWAL OF IDEAS ON THE BOARD!
> 
> ...


 
Oooooh, girl, thanks.  Your new thread has me rethinking clarifying before relaxing.  If I do, I will do it 2 weeks prior, rather than one week prior.  And the Sprush was a good tip too. Now I need to go find it.  It's a great thread.


----------

